# Hello



## arizona_mantis

Hey i am seventeen years old from hot Phoenix, Arizona. I have recently stumbled upon praying mantises and am completely fascingnated by them. I want to own one real soon though. what is a good first mantis, one that likes to hunt its prey.

thank you


----------



## Rick

Welcome! Have you found any in your neck of the woods?


----------



## arizona_mantis

no i cant find a single one. i guess they are hiding pretty good


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome you will find them don't worry.


----------



## arizona_mantis

Thank you i am very determined to find one.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hey Arizona, what a beautiful state you have, Welcome.


----------



## arizona_mantis

thank you i know it is beautiful but it is very hot as well, maybe a little to hot lol


----------



## Asa

Probably. Nice to see another mantis geek!


----------



## arizona_mantis

yup just got into them like recently. I had found one when i was like ten kept it as a pet, then forgot about them. they are really nice little creatures and i am happy to getting one again


----------



## Asa

Ever tried putting a leash on them?

Don't.


----------



## arizona_mantis

no i have never trie that wont their neck be to little forthat


----------



## Asa

People in China do it, why not us?

Answer: eww...


----------



## arizona_mantis

really didnt know that. i would like to see a picture of that, but i dont see the point of putting one on. though it would look funny.


----------



## Asa

They don't do it anymore, but they used to. Hoping to use the 'Praying' mantids abilities, to pray, they would chain them to their bedside with a leash to keep demons away :lol: .


----------



## arizona_mantis

Ha Ha that is funny and a little wierd. :lol:


----------



## Asa

Yeah, like how they used to bind their feet :lol: .

Actually, that's just gross.  

I mean :shock:


----------



## arizona_mantis

i know but still a little funny :lol: maybr? :? lol


----------



## Asa

Naw, it's hilarious :lol: 

That's it, no more caffeine. I'm headed for bed!


----------



## arizona_mantis

ya i guess it is really funny :lol: 

All right then get a good sleep.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## arizona_mantis

thank you this is now my new favorite site


----------



## Asa

Trust me, it will become even greater in your eyes... I'm insane...


----------



## arizona_mantis

haha hopefully i dont get as insane as yoiu are lol :lol:


----------



## Ian

Best of luck with finding some arizonian species!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Asa

> haha hopefully i dont get as insane as yoiu are lol :lol:


Oh, you will be... you will be...


----------

